# The Poodle Topknot - Guide



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for this, it was great timing as I need to decide soon whether to trim Ramses' topknot or or band it.. So many decisions!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG, your timing is impeccable!! I just started grooming Chagall on my own and I'm_ totally_ and completely obsessed with his TK!! I am trying to grow his neck hair longer to blend it, and his ears, into his TK. But the blog you shared is so terrific, now I'm not sure_ what_ I want to do! :confused2:This is my _very _ personalized version of a Lamb Trim, totally not recognizable by those in the biz, I realize, but happily Chagall doesn't spend any time looking in the mirror. lol! It took me 2.5 hours to do what you see, can you just imagine what a saint my poodle is?! Unfortunately, I'm as mediocre a photographer as I am a groomer, but we simply have too much fun together to care!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

He looks great. That's the beauty and the curse of being owned by a Poodle...the OPTIONS! LOL

Chagall looks great against the warm tile color and the stairs (I love that pattern!).


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you ! Though I am having difficulty finding the "topknot" guide, the blog is very good. I'll keep looking ~~~ 

I'm trying to let Rain grow out, so I can recover her eye "wild hairs" (eyebrows << whole long saga about eyes, etc.). Not sure it's going to be possible. Her hair is _huge_, and I am _very_ unskilled .... she looks wild ! This blog will help, I think.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

nu2poodles said:


> Thank you ! *Though I am having difficulty finding the "topknot" guide, the blog is very good. I'll keep looking ~~~ *
> 
> I'm trying to let Rain grow out, so I can recover her eye "wild hairs" (eyebrows << whole long saga about eyes, etc.). Not sure it's going to be possible. Her hair is _huge_, and I am _very_ unskilled .... she looks wild ! This blog will help, I think.


??? If you click on the link, it should take you to Birdie's topknot method.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol, must be a gremlin in my machine ~~~ ... this is the page I get :

Edit: Update: Yep, tried your link in another browser and received the correct page. IE is the gremlin, I guess. Thanks !


----------

